# Your nick-names!



## MILU

Hi, I'm MILU. I guess. My 1st name was Poulet, and I'm still Poulet, but I prefer to be called MILU. Or TU ("tu" means "you"). Or Momet. Or Bobet. Or Caqui. . Or...........

I've recently found out that I'm not the only bunny who's called hundreds and hundreds of names by a human. I also got to know my pals even get "mean-ish" nicknames regarding their "bathroom activity" - humans seem to find this funny... :? well, I confess I like those nicknames...  I'm always striving to get a new one!! :biggrin:


----------



## MILU

My mean-ish nicknames (those regarding my bathroom skills) are:

- "Caco" this is a common name in Brazil for people (it is actually the Brazilian version for naming Kermit the frog), but "Caco" also sounds like the masculine form for "caca", which is a childish way to say "poop". 
:litterfew:

- All sorts of similar names, like "little Caco" or "Caqui" (this one sounds somewhat similar to "caca", but it means the color beige). People must wonder why I'm called "beige" when I'm white. 
:litterhealthy:

- "Little Yellow" - oh... I guess everybody gets this one.. (blushing)

- "Pixadinho" (in Portuguese, it derives from the verb "pichar", which means "spray paint", but it also regards the Italian verb "Pisciare" = "pee")


----------



## himmiechick

Im Marshy or wait am I Hitter I dont KNow!


----------



## Kimmerre

My name was "Annie" when my mom bought me because she compared pictures on the internet to me and thought I was a girl. Then once I got older she compared me to the pictures again and thought I was a boy, so my name became "Bun Bun". Yea...that's right...Bun Bun. So then she took me to the vet to get fixed and found out I was a girl...again! So mom had to take me home and go back to the vet to get fixed (I didn't like that place). So now that I'm a girl again my name isn't back to "Annie", apparently mom still likes "Bun Bun." 

Recently she started calling me "Ham" though. I think that's a hint I'm a little chunky.

=D


----------



## sparney

I have girly nicknames, the most boyish one suits my gansta charactor.

but i get called:
barney bunny
mr barney
barney boy
mr barney sir(thats right, im the king!! )
and my personal favourites:
My actual name: Barney
and, The Barnsta, for when im strolling on the streets with my green and white spotty lea..d..........(*blushes dramatically*)
and she says a lot i llove you!:bunnyheart:and she smothers me in teeny kisses! trhen i groom her back and lick her and do her hair for her if she lets me. i am a VERY good hairdresser actually bunnieskiss


----------



## Maddy-Hazel

Hazel: Da lady sometimes calls me Hazel-Bum, or King of da Bunnies or Fluffybum.
Fiver: I was called Rubar before mummy got me. Now I'm called Fiver, but daddy sometimes calls me Fiveroo


----------



## Jaded

Cinna-Poo


----------



## MILU

LOL


----------



## MILU

My new name is HAVOC. I like this one 

Annie, my owner and I passed through the same thing. My owner was told that I was a boy when she got me, but for some reason she thought I was a girl... she gave me girl names too. My 1st male name is / was Poulet, and she then thought I was a girl, she called me "Poulette" - the female version for my 1st name, and other silly French names like "Petit-Poi"... Then my owner found out I was a boy, I mean, I AM a boy. It took some time for her to figure out, but now she knows it. Some bad vets still think I'm a female though, and many human friends still call me "Poulette" or "she", even after 5 YEARS being told I'm a "HE". And some say We bunnies can't learn tricks.. humpf!


----------



## Jaded




----------



## Amy27

I am not even sure what my name is. When my mom first got me she called me Fuzz Ball. Then because I was so little she started calling me Little Bunny. Now I get called Little Bunny, Little One, Piglet, Meanie, Crabby Butt, Pooper. Usually it is Little One or Little Bunny though. More important, I know when she says here, she has something for me. 

Chase-I have been called Chase for a long time. Then my crazy mom had to make all these cute names to go with Chase. Such as Chasers Racers. Now sometimes she calls me Chase but I get called Racers or Race a lot too. My mom also calls me Baby, Fighter, Pooper, My Race. But my favorite word to hear is 'Here". My mom started saying that word when she first got us and was trying to hand us a treat and wouldn't take it from her because we were still scared. So she would say here over and over again. Now, anytime we hear the word here, we come running. Even if I am upstairs and she is 2 floors below me, if I hear the word here, I am running!


----------



## MILU

Hey, Chase, you know what? I'm often called "Piglet" too! Well, the Portuguese version for it, which is "Porquinho"... then of course my owner creates her own versions for the word, that becomes "Ponquinho", "Ponco", "Porquetinho", "Porqueto", etc.. They say I look like animals depending on what they call the "angle" and call me animal names like snake, pig, deer, dog, cat, etc., in Portuguese. My owner's brother calls me a "rat". He thinks he's funny. Well, I think it's funny when he's around for the holiday and tries to sleep and I jump on his head and chew his hair. People know not how to have fun!


----------



## Amy27

I don't blame you for jumping on him and eating his hair. It sounds like you are showing him who is boss in that house. I am more shy, I hide from my humans friends and family. You are a brave bunny! I say keep doing what you are doing. Show him who is boss in your house! People really don't know how to have fun. I mean how is it not fun to eat a box or poop on the floor. Not sure what is wrong with these humans.


----------



## MILU

Oh Chase, you said it all - how come they don't eat boxes, or spread decorative poops on the floor? You're so right! They're so jealous that they can't have fun like we do that they steal all our poops from the floor. I work so hard to decorate this place and everybody likes my poop so much that they steal it all and put it in what they call "trash". That must be the place where they keep all the good stuff. I've seen fruit peels and even greens there. My owner doesn't let me revolve it, though, she tells me I look like a beggar rabbit from shantytown when I try to sniff the trash. I think she wants to keep it all to herself. There's always new stuff there but she never shares.  

Ask Amy to put you on her lap and hold and cuddle you forever and then give you your favorite food and gently kiss you all the time. Ask Amy to spend as much time as possible next to you (out of the cage) and you won't be shy anymore, you'll dominate her like I do at MY home. My owner learned how to speak my language. Why would I learn hers, nobody speaks spoken languages anymore!


----------



## MILU




----------



## rabbitsrock_love

mwy nickname is BOBO... :bunnydance:


----------



## AquaticRex

ma mummy calls me pimp, cause when she got me i was the only boy (that the ppl knew of) out of the litter. then my da calls me butt-head. thats cause when he would lay down on the floor, i would come over, sniff him then put my but in his face, and he would just laugh lol thats ok though. he scares me, so i don't like him too much. he has wayyy too much energy for my liking...


----------



## Yield

Solara's nicknames consist of "Spaz" and "Baby" and "Fatty". She's a lil chubby XD

Sabriel's nicknames consist of "Cuddlebuns" and also "Baby".

When I go into my room, I always go "Hi babieeees! How are my babies?" And just make a fit  Cause I just love them so much. They are really my babies. I adore them.



I had originally wanted to have a two-syllable name for both of my buns, cause it's easier, and you can come up with more nicknames.. yet I adored those two names way too much XD

Like, I raised a German Shepherd named Ruby, I always called her "Roobie Rubes".

And my Shiba Inu, Kiba, I call him "Keebies".

But with three syllable names, it's so much harder to come up with nicknames D':


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Oh gosh.. this will be embarssing =P
Spank is squishy baby, and Labrador is puppydor.
And I won't even dare to say the others LOL


----------



## MILU

Thanks for sharing your nicknames here - I feel much better knowing I'm not the only bunny who has so many nicknames, not only about how cute I am but also about my "digestive capacity".. haha


----------



## MILU

@ April - I'd love to know the other nicknames.. heheh

@ Bailee Danielle - two-syllable names are always easy and sound good for pets, I give my bunny lots of 2-syllable nicknames too!

@ Jessa - I laughed so much reading about how Pimp puts his butt in his dad's face!! LOLOL 

@ Michelle - BOBO.. I don't think you're from Idaho, right?


----------



## AquaticRex

i think i have a pic of it somewhere.. i'll have to go hunt for it


----------



## Synesthetic Soul

For a while das human called me "bunny" and "little shitter", then she called me "Ice cream" or "Icy" now she likes to call me "Pepsi". I think mah human likes food too much. She is a bit chunky herself.


----------



## Flash Gordon

Flash=Boog, Handsome Boog, Boog a boo
Hercules= Herkie Jerkie
Doodle=Doodle doot doot doot doot dooo...(gotta sing it)
Angel=Sweet Suckatash
PPPetunia=Tunie
Sherman=Sherminator
Bambam=Twinkletoes
Ms. Perty=cant tell ya cuz it sounds mean and prejudice and were not either one..hehe...shes a 14lb Black Flemmie with a broken ear, a broken tail, and lookin at her face head on looks like a fish...shes not perty but shes loved...


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Well, we've had two bunnies named Stewart, just so I could introduce him as my bunny "Stew"


----------



## MILU

@ Jessa: you GOTTA find a pic and share with us!! That will be SO sweet!! heheh

@ Lisa: I wish we had pics of your bunnies too... Poor Ms. Perty, I hope she's ok... how did she get all broken? She looks like a fish? Well, my owner says I look like a fish too, and like a pig, and a snake, and a ...... (ok, ok, mostly all animals on Earth!)

@ Stephanny and Larry: I hope you don't read this. Please call Pepsi and Stew instead. I'll wait.
Are they there already?

Dear friends, I got this to say to you: RUN!!!!!! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!
Your owners seem to like food way too much... if they call you food names, it's time you go out for a walk... and try not to go back home for "dinner". I've seen that many times on Bugs Bunny cartoons. When they say they want you to be there for dinner, they mean you'll be COOKED!!!!!! 
My owner has a neighbor who some times tells her how to skin and prepare a rabbit. Yes, I mean how to COOK a rabbit! You know, I don't like that place they call "kitchen". When my owner goes there, I run and hide. She's never tried to cook me, but there's something creepy about that place. I don't like it. If I were you, I'd do the same.


----------



## Flash Gordon

Vivian..ill have to get some pics up so u can check out ms Perty...she really is a absolute mess...i dont care shes a bitchen bunny........
kitchens are scary to all my buns too..hehe..especially if im frying something..i get thumping bunnies .,,,they dont like my cooking..hehe..


----------



## HerbyBear

My name's Herbert but mommy calls me a variety of different nicknamessuch as: Herby, Herby Bear, Herbs, Herbster, Herby F. Baby, Herbykins, and even the simplest of names such as Bunny. Regardless, I love them all because of the affection that I am given. :hug1


----------



## Flash Gordon

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> Vivian..ill have to get some pics up so u can check out ms Perty...she really is a absolute mess...i dont care shes a badworden bunny........
> kitchens are scary to all my buns too..hehe..especially if im frying something..i get thumping bunnies .,,,they dont like my cooking..hehe..


ok let me change the word that i used for ms. perty ..i guess when u cuss on this forum it puts that word in place of it....sorry bout that ...anyways ..ms. perty is a really sweet and awesome bun!.not a badworden bun...ok no cuss words...hehe..sorry again.


----------



## Rabbit Hero

My name is supposed to be Shino, but mommy calls me "Shino-Bean" all the time. There's also Fuzz-Butt, Mister, The Poopster, Bunny Bum and "Hey you!" I don't know what hay has to do with it though!


----------



## TheLittleHouseMouse

Mom loves to bug me about anything involving poop! Mostly she calls me Mouse, Mouses, The Mousenator, House Mouse, but these freaky humans seem to get a kick out of calling me things like: Madam Turds-a-lot, Littler Pooper, Poop Machine, Miss Butt Butt, Pee Bunny... oh do they ever love the pee bunny one! ugh! lol


----------



## MILU

@ Mouse: "Do they love the pee bunny one" - yes they do! My new names are "Wee-Wee", "Wee-Wee Bunny" and Tooshieâ¦ 
Oh, my owner used to have a Finnish friend who visited and called me "Little **** Machine"! I was so proud. He wouldn't ask how's anyone before asking, with his Finnish accent, "how's Little Poop Machine"? 


@ Flash Gordon - maybe you should tell Lisa to close the door of the kitchen when she cooks, this way you won't have to smell the tragic sort of food that humans eat. Sometimes I try to reach my owner's food, she eats stuff like pasta with tomato sauce, WHO in the world would eat that? yuck! Greens and pellets are much better. I almost made my owner switch to bunny food by telling her how cute I look, but she said the food package spoke to her and say "not for humans"...
Lisa should definitely post pics!

@ Herbybear: I bet they give you all that affection because you're cute! 

@ Rabbithero: I like all your nicknames, they sound a lot like the kind of names that my owner gives me!


----------



## Buttons Mum

We all get called different names! 

My real name is Button, but I get call wee man, little legs and most often the Buttonator or Butonian of Butonian Manor if I'm being a bit grumpy!

My name is Bobbin and I get called Bobs, bobster but mostly Bobinator (can you se a trend, mummy isn't bery clever with the nicknames) 

I'm Thimble and I get called Thimbelina and Thim, cometimes thimmy, but at the moment, I've just had my first litter of kits and I'm not doing so well with them. 3 have sadly died, but mummy keeps calling me her good little mummy bunny. she says I'm doing well. The 2 remaining kits are getting very big and I swear they'll be as big as me soon!


----------



## maxysmummy

fatso, fatty, etc etc. max has just the fattest little bum bum


----------



## MILU

You all have cute names!!!


----------



## shamrokme

I have many naames...Carmel...Bun Bun...Mr. Buns...Fuzzball....Fuzz...Bun.....and No...


----------



## MILU

MILU was called "Bun" too... I'm writing for him, as he decided to go "solo" on "vacation". He went to a place I can't yet go.


----------



## jcl_24

The grey topped human calls me a 'Shag-Rag' which I think is just rude. Mommy's hands smell nice :bunnyheart

Guy


----------



## MILU

Shag-rag, you must be such a cute bunny!!! heheh
I'm sure you love your mom and all your "grey topped humans", don't you?


----------



## MILU

Did I mention that MILU was also Alaska (besides being also Nebraska), Boston, Barstew, BÃ³stil, Havoc, Bambi, etc?


----------



## jcl_24

Oh I do. Mummy is the centre of my world but the grey top (her Dad) fusses me and feeds me early in the morning before anyone else is up. He also calls me a "Handsome little brute", recognising that I am agood lookingmale bun.

Because of the way my fur sits, they also call me a "squishy bun" or (Mummy) "Squishy boy".

The Ebony rabbit (the one in the pic) doesn't have any mean nicknames. The humans are alwayssaying she is a beautiful bun.

Guy xx


----------



## jfinner1

My full name is Xenos, but everyone usually calls me Z for short. As for mean nicknames, I seem to have a few...

Fuzzy Butt is what my Mommy calls me all the time... 
She also calls me Mr. Crooked, because my head tilts a little... 
And when she's mad at me, she usually says "Come here you little Kotex..." I'm not sure what that means, and I really don't want to know... :shock:

Affectionately, she calls me, Z, Z-Boy, Z-Baby, and Mommy's Baby Boy.


----------



## jujub793

Willow here... my momma calls me all kinds of names, but the one i hear the most is Fluffer or Fluffernutter, but she also likes to call me Fatty which i get very offended, because i'm not fat i'm just big boned :blushan:


----------



## MILU

What's "Kotex"? 
Fatty, don't worry.. I'm sure she knows you're "strong", not fat!


----------



## itsazoo

nope no mean ones..mom calls me Jen, JennyRabbit, JenJen etc.. 

-Jenny

Peep's for me! and "hey cutie" 

-Peepers


----------



## Anaira

I get called Rubey; how terrible is that? I mean, that's a GIRL's name! I sometimes get called 'Benny-boy' instead of bunny-boy; short for Reu-BEN. How lame is that?!


----------



## shadowmegs

Well I guess this is sort of my own fault....

Whenever Mum calls the cats by saying "here puss puss puss!!" I come bouncing up to her, so now I think my nickname is Puss Puss...Mum says it's cute and keeps calling me Pussy :shock:


----------



## Luimeril

My name is Mocha. I am apparently named after a drink the humans drink. Sometimes my new Mom calls me Mocha-Mocha, Mokey, or even Bunny Buddy. I usually answer to Mocha or Mokey.


----------



## MILU

Rubey, MILU knew how that feels! Milu is a girl's name too (and he was a male). He never cared about it, though, he was always sure of himself!  not that vets could figure out what he was.. He was called "she" many times even if I repeatedly said he was a he!
It's funny to see another bunny experiencing that.

Pussy - your name is so funny..

I love Mocha! I'm sure everybody does. That's a good name!


----------



## MILU

This is Havoc's 6th birthday (counting from when I brought him home, Jan. 19th)..


----------



## Hkok

Hi my name is Erslev I am almost 3 years. My mom and dad named me after a Danish terror expert "Lars Erslev Andersen" becaurse they think my head was moving the same way as his were when he was on TV. 

My nicknames are :
The terror expert 
El Kanino (kanin means Rabbit in Danish)
Kanino
Nino
and sometimes just Kanin (mostly when I have been sitting beside the litterbox)


----------



## SablePoint

Buzz buzz buzz buzz buzz buzz. It's Mr. Bun Bun here I'm mostly called just Bun Bun, but I have lots of "nick names."

Bun, Bun On The Run, Bun Butt, Bunny Bun, Bun x Bun = Bun On A Run, Bun + Bun = Bun Bun, The Bun, Bon Bon, The Bunster, Bunion, The Onion, 106 The Bun, Bun Run, Bun B, Sir Sable Point, Onion Bunion, Young Buck, Bun Hump, and so many more I don't remember.


----------



## Ronin Shinobi

I was named after the God of thunder, for thumping in my cage for the first two nights.


----------



## MILU

- Erslev is a beautiful name, very meaningful (hehe) and special for a bunny!! LOL

- Onion Bunnion? hehehhe Mr. Bun Hump, be good... 

- How nice to be named after the God of Thunder! Thumping is a godly activity for sure!


----------



## rachelann

Humphrey Bumphrey. My mom thinks it is hilarious, I just ignore her when she says this hoping it will go away.


----------



## buns2luv

Caramel: Cara Caramel corn, sweet caramel, sweets, pretty girl
Teddy: Teddy~Bunny, Theodore, Mr Teddy, Teds, sweet boy

Our foster Bun, Autumn (we believe she is a Lilac): Lilac, Lila


----------



## lillyen10

Me has only a couple of nick namz me favwit iz Poe Poe which da sissy callz me somtimes or Poe bunny or cwazy wabbit or darned aminal:biggrin:


----------



## MILU

Who calls you "darned animal"? You should teach your humans that you're cute but if they call you that, it's not cute, therefore the name doesn't go well with you hnoyoudidnt:hnoyoudidnt:


----------



## Katmais_mommy

Gopher: My mom calls me "Little Girl" or "Little Princess" because I'm the only second generation bunny in my family. When my bunny parents had me and my siblings, I was the only one that was for keeps  

Katmai: Mommy calls me "Handsome", self-explanatory  

Kodiak: Mommy calls me "the Queen Bee" because I'm Gopher's bunny mommy. She also calls me "little B****" because, well, I can be  But momma loves giving me cuddles all the time!


----------



## Jynxie

Harley has only been here a few days, but he already has been called bun - bun, Har - Har, Baby, and Harwee when I baby talk him.


----------



## fancybutterfly

Well, my name is Bob. But Bunnymama will call me Bobber, or excentuate the short o and say, or rather sing, 
Booooooooooooooooooooob. Or, she'll say "little man", sweetie, baby...

Hey, I'm Zeush (Zeus). Bunnymama callsh ush all kindsh of thingsh. She'll call me Zue, Zuesher, Zuey, Z, Little man, baby... When she talksh to both of ush, she'll shay little mans, my favoritsh, babies...

Zue: Yea, Bunnymama has namesh for everything.
Bob: She callsh our messies piddles and puddles, our food yummies, are craisens are called fruities
Zue: yea, and our toysh are called chewiesh. Dat bunnymama talksh funny.
Bob: yea, I wish she'd just say the normal name.
Zue: Yea, oh well, she lovesh ussh to piecesh.and feedsh us yummies!
Bob: yes, she does. She is a good human to have.


----------



## kuniklos

The President gave me the code name "Soni" for all previous missions. Upon being given an extra terrestrial mission I was upgraded to the status of General, and duely named General Bismark.

This strange captives who hold me now worship me. You'd think they have never seen rabbit. This recon mission failed, but I feel their affection may lead to some other ends. Spiritual awakening for their people? A kingship for me? I cannot say.

When making serious inquiries of my intelligence they respond with my full title of General Bismark.

When making commands or statements they merely refer to me as The General.

However, in moments of affection and when appearances are not needed to be kept for the little people, it is just Bismark.

The male one makes assumptions about our relationship and called me Bismark Buddy. I let this slide due his superior massage techniques.

Don't tell my superiors this mission has turned into a lengthy vacation. They'd probably demote me.

-General Bismark I, American Rabbit Opperative


----------



## RooRoo

My actual name is Rooney but Im called all sorts of things :rollseyes Im mostly called 'RooRoo' or 'Handsome' Hahaha what does that even mean ?? :?


----------



## Violet23

My hoomin always calls me "Martie Smartie Pants", even though ma real name is just Martie, I dunno why :?


----------



## enchantedtomeetu

Sometimes Im called Gordito.. It is spanish and technically means fat little person. Sometimes Im called Barbie the thug.


----------



## MILU

All bunnies who posted their nicknames here should DEFINITELY have their blogs posted on Rabbits Online!! I love your nicknames, and everybody would love to know more about you! Please, tell your stories and let me (us) know! 
:group:


----------



## kuniklos

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> All bunnies who posted their nicknames here should DEFINITELY have their blogs posted on Rabbits Online!! I love your nicknames, and everybody would love to know more about you! Please, tell your stories and let me (us) know!
> :group:


I just had a topic about that! Although it was a shameless twitter advertisement for General Bismark. 

http://twitter.com/#!/GeneralBismark

He's a beast!


----------



## Pipper

My formal name is Pipper, but my momma calls me Pip, Piperonni, and Pip-pip-hooray!


----------



## MILU

Yay cute bunnies!!!


----------



## plasticbunny

My real name's Gus, but mum calls me Gussy, Gustopher, and...Gus Pocket!


----------



## Marrie

Pow-pow, Bun, Binky-Bun (for all the binkies every day !)


----------



## Colorguarder08

My name is Freckles but sometimes my mommy calls me Freckle-eckles or bunny wunny. Or recently I have been biting her cause I just started to hit puberty so she calls me an evil buttface bunny. Or some times she calls me werido.


----------



## Cashew1

Hi! My name was originally Stud McMuffin, but when I got adopted it became Cashew. But sometimes when my mommy walks by me she says "Hi Mr.Chubby". Lol. I guess that is my nickname. Mr. Chubby.


----------



## flopper671

My name is Sophie But, my nicknames are
Chuckles
Thumper
Crazy 
Pooper
Sleepy


----------



## Ashleighh

My names 'Lolita' but my nickname is 'Lola or Lo!'  I was named after one of mums favourite book characters and fashions! n_n

My name is 'The Siren' but my nickname is 'Lilith' I was named after mums favourite video game character her name is Lilith and her character is The Siren. 

My name is 'Marceline' but mummy calls me 'Marcy' I was named after Marceline from the T.V show adventure time!


----------



## megs

Harley here! 

Yes.. I am called Harley! But I usually get called Harls Or harlequin ! 
That's the only two I have!


Harley 
Sighing Out!
:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## lillyen10

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Who calls you "darned animal"? You should teach your humans that you're cute but if they call you that, it's not cute, therefore the name doesn't go well with you hnoyoudidnt:hnoyoudidnt:


mwy daddy somtims i chews his wires


----------



## Alek

My nickname is Bunny Nugget. Apparently I'm so cute she wants to eat me.


----------



## MareBearBunny18

Bonny here my mummy calls me all sorts of things such as Bon bon Bon bon the fluff and she calls clyde Clyder doodles but dixie dosent have any nick names *pout*


----------



## naomi

I'm Ruby. Mum calls me Fat Rabbit because I was meant to be a Nethie but they think i'm a x


----------



## AeroGoes Thump

We're Thummper Bumper and Aero Habenero cuz of his spicy temper and mine cuz im an adorable goof


----------



## MILU

Cute & naughty bunnies... hehe

:clapping::whistling:wiggle


----------



## MILU

Flash Gordon - I know what you mean, hehe I know you're just joking, no problem for me... but I guess yes, the website edits posts and words if they're not according to the rules...


----------



## Tessa

Sometimes I get called "Thug Bunny" when I'm mean to my sister.
Sometimes "Brat Prince" when I'm grumpy
And.....Sometimes "Lil Fecker" when I sneak into mom's shoe closet and chew on her designer shoes :innocent


----------



## qtipthebun

My mommy's friend just made up a new nickname for me. She calls me Moti (it's Hindi for fatso). My mommy calls me fluffersnuffer, cute tip, or the fluffinator.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Fraggle-bug, fatty fat fat fat, fatty fatty bunbun, fatty fraggler,mamma's, THE FRAGGLER !!!!!!!


----------



## BertNErnie

mummy cwalls me bertie-bassett after da sweeties and she cwalls ernie, ernie-fluffy butt bwut at the mo shes callin him ernie-poopie butt!


----------



## MILU

Lol


----------



## Ape337

Maddy-Hazel wrote:


> Hazel: Da lady sometimes calls me Hazel-Bum, or King of da Bunnies or Fluffybum.
> Fiver: I was called Rubar before mummy got me. Now I'm called Fiver, but daddy sometimes calls me Fiveroo



Oh my goodness! They're Watership Down bunnies?! :biggrin:

Mine are big boy and honey bunny


----------



## MILU

Cute!


----------



## Penelope-Primrose

I'm Penelope the Vet calls me Munchkin cause I'm teeny and Mum calls me Penny or Loopy lope (Thats only when I am popcorning around the house) and the vet Assistant calls me Peanut.

I like my nicknames even if some of then can be embarressing...


----------



## MILU

So sweet!!!


----------



## carlyflop

Daddy calls me many names

Machine-Gun Pooper
Sugar Buns
Miss Flopsalot
Pooky


:hugsquish:


----------



## Samara

Molly = Mollycakes, GoodGollyMissMolly!, Chica, Love. 

Gubble = Gubby, Gubbs, Gub-Gub, Gubzilla, Buttface, Goob, GoobaGoob. 

Atticus = Atts, Mr. Finch, Meester, bud, big ears.

Matthias = Matthy-fluffybunnybottom (AKA the other name for donkey), King Matthias, Matth, Buttface, Little Atts, WHATAREYOUDOING?STOP!STOP!DON'TCHEWTHAT!AUUURRGGGHHH!, Cap'n Shenanigans.


----------



## Cheenisowner

*My mom calls me baby instead of my real name or bebe mostly but when I hear her doing facetime on her itouch I hear my aunt on the other end call me her sugar bunny which is so nice because I've never met her (I like her already!). Grandma calls me Cheenu (cheee-noo). My mom used to call me pooper-scooper when I first moved here because I kept pooping everywhere but I haven't heard that name for awhile now. *


----------



## gmas rabbit

Mom calls me little sticker as I am going through a major horomone phase. The grandkids call me moo-moo as they say I look like a little cow. Harley that lived here before me was called froggy because he had spay legs. He is currently living at the "bridge".


----------



## StitchLover

My name is supposed to be Stitch but my human calls me Buddy so much that I'm not sure anymore. My favorite activity is to make as much noise as possible when she's trying to sleep so she also sometimes calls me "noisy-bun".


----------



## PaGal

My hoomans are really confused. Mom thought of calling me Thor before she ever saw me since I will grow to be such a large bunny but they still haven't picked a name for me. In their defence they do taking naming pets seriously. Mom also thought to name me Nascar since the first few days I was in this new place I enjoyed thoroughly the chance to " stretch my cute big bunny feets"as Mom says. Binkie was another possible since I do that alot. 

Gandalf (the grey) would workexcept that I am kinda silly for a Gandalf and he did not stay grey as I will. Dad said to call me Thumper since he was a cool bunny in the movie. I have only thumped once when Mom walked up behind me my first morning here. It stopped her in her tracks since I thump very loud even on carpet for a small guy yet. You can hear me thump as I run across the floor, something me and the big slobbery one have in common.

I do have several nicknames though. I am called Cutie Pie, Silly Little Guy, Wascally Wabbit. They do not call me any mean nicknames to my face but I have overheard them discussing how I am a pooping machine.


----------



## MagPie

Honey Bun. BunBun. Bunny. And sometimes Harvey Birdman. Attorney at Law. haha.

Not the most creative nicknames.


----------



## erinmoveit

Buck is little monster and Molly is Peanut


----------



## Samara

MagPie wrote:


> Honey Bun. BunBun. Bunny. And sometimes Harvey Birdman. Attorney at Law. haha.
> 
> Not the most creative nicknames.




:laugh:


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931

Our mommy calls us SweetFeets, Long Ears and Lovelys


----------



## BunnyMind

Clementine: My mommy calls me Clem, Clemmy, or Lemon!
Yushi: My mommy calls me Snuggle-Bunny!


----------



## doublebunnylove

Bentley: My mommy calls me big ben 
Lucy: MY mommy calls me little lu and little bumpkin


----------



## cwolfec

Cinnabun: Momma has never called me by my real name. She calls me Big Bunny, or Big Black Buddy. Sometimes she refers to me as Big Tuna...I don't understand that one at all...!

Pippy: Ma calls me mostly Pippy-Lou. Sometimes Pips or Pippers. I'm not a fan of my litterbox yet, so she calls me the Tinkle Queen and Pippy La Poop too.


----------



## CharmmyBunny

charmmy: well muh name is charmmy but sometime mommy calls me BUHNNNNYYYY or creature when im in real trouble but its her thats in trouble cause she did something i didn like. but den somtime she calls me baby bun and her voice gets all soft and shes doin just what i like. 
daddy is always callin me monster or charmy in a really high pitched voice i dink hes pretendin to be mommy but he sounds nothin like her. but he loves me hes not as good as mommy though.
and the mean one he calls me no i dunno why but he does. he coos at me and stars talkin funny though sometimes. but he always sayin no at me!


----------



## Imbrium

my name is Nala, but mommy usually calls me "Nala-bunny" or "no ma'am!"... Gaz gets called "Gazzy" or "Gazzles" a lot


----------



## bethepoet

Alfie's full name is Alfonso, so he gets called that when he's in trouble. 

Harriet is nicknamed Harrietty (as in The Borrowers) by me, and Hazza by my boyfriend which I haaaate.

Jessie is just Jess or Jessica. Bit boring really!


----------



## littl3red

My full name is Teddy Bear, but I'm usually just called Teddy for short. I get called Queen Teddy or Your Majesty when I'm "being a diva" (Mom's words, not mine!) and I get called a turkey when I'm in trouble. Also, Dad calls me Marilyn a lot, which confuses me, but he says I should have been named Marilyn. It makes Mom really mad when he calls me that because Marilyn isn't my name, even though Teddy Bear is kinda a boy name. Mom thought I was a boy when she first brought me home. It's okay though, because Mom kinda has a boy name too! She thinks boy names for girls are cute.


----------



## CosmosMomma

Mama calls me Cosi-Moto, Stinkybun, Fluffernutter, Little Fluff, and Chairman (she really loves frank sinatra). My mom's parents call me Hossenpfeffer which makes momma mad so she yells at them, but she won't tell me what it means


----------



## whitelop

My name is Bunny Foo Foo, a little cliche for a rabbit if you think about it. 
I never get called Bunny Foo Foo though. I usually get called Bun, BunFoo, Foo Poo, Rabbit or Fatty pants. 
Or "Dang it Foo! Get out from under my feet!"


----------



## lauratunes12

My mommies call me Faith or Bunny mostly, sometimes they call me "brat" or "turd" when I poop all over the couch. :dunno

But my great uncle calls me "the poop factory". Insulting for sure!


----------



## kmaben

haha! I'm shi-shi or when I'm "abnormally" aggressive as mom puts it I become Sha-ne-qua. Most of the time I'm referred to as little bad rabbit. There's a song and everything. I am queen. She calls Kai, Kai Baby, or the baby, or little boy. There's been a few butt-heads in there. Franklin gets squishy face, old man, or puddle. We're all hippity hops not bunnies. Mom gets poked in the eye for calling us bunnies. Bunnies are WEAK! I am NINJA!!!!


----------



## Imbrium

hehe, yeah, we get called buttheads from time to time as well... usually when mommy's cleaning up the bunny pen.


----------



## lauratunes12

*whitelop wrote: *


> My name is Bunny Foo Foo, a little cliche for a rabbit if you think about it.
> I never get called Bunny Foo Foo though. I usually get called Bun, BunFoo, Foo Poo, Rabbit or Fatty pants.
> Or "Dang it Foo! Get out from under my feet!"



I sometimes get called Bunny Foo Foo too, but it's not my name. My mommies like somebody on TV named "Honey Boo Boo" and they said it rhymes with it, and because I'm going to be a show bunny, they sometimes call me it.


----------



## CosmosMomma

Okay guys I need you to come rescue me from my mom's parents O__O When momma wasn't looking I googled "Hasenpfeffer" and it means Rabbit Stew! They wouldn't cook lil ol' me would they?


----------



## Imbrium

eep!! we'll come help free you as soon as we learn how to get out of this darn playpen and how to drive mommy's car (it's a stick )


----------



## lauratunes12

Maybe chewing on the stick would make it go? I think you should try that.


----------



## bunnylovingwoman

My grandma calls me that too. But only when my mom is mad at me. But my grandma would protect me, no matter what.


----------



## bunnylovingwoman

My mom calls me Buddah bunny, doodle hopper, fur ball, fuzz ball, pumpkin and about 50 other names. When I was little I thought my name was Out because that is what she called me all the time. Seriously, isn't Fluffernutter easy enough to remember!


----------



## Hkok

I got a new name they call me "Palov" or "Palovs rabbit" :?


----------



## Flopsyrabbit

My name is charlie and I am only small 12weeks old. My humans call me Char Char or Charwie yes with a 'w.


----------



## Imbrium

lately we been gettin' called "no, miss Nala, miss!" and "no, miss Gazzle, miss!" when mommy says "miss" twice, we know we's in troubles for somefin. last time I gotted in trouble, it was for nomming a hole in the bag of kaytee granule bedding faster than mommy could put down the litter box and stop me.


----------



## CosmosMomma

Nawty Nala and Gazzles! Momma juss calls me "fuzzy slippers" when I nom on her toes! Move ober girls i's comin to liv wif yoo!


----------



## Imbrium

we's not 'llowed to has ofer friends on account of we's not "spayed" (wha'ever dat means)


----------



## CosmosMomma

Buh I pwomise I'll be'z a good boi  My mommas mean and dusnt let me hab lotsa cheeros, and doesnt let me nibble her toesies! I fink all us bunnies need to ban togeder and make US da owners and not da mommies and daddies.


----------



## Imbrium

we's not 'llowed to has cheerios eifer  mommy says "no starches for bunnies" (we don't kno wha dose ar, but mum says cheerios is one).

she won't let us have anyfing good like bacon or chocklit pudding or milk or grilled cheese sammiches, but she's a meanie and eats dem right in front uf us! she's ALWAYS saying "iz not for bunnies" ssd:


----------



## CosmosMomma

Well how would SHE like it if we eated fings HOOMANS cant have ssd: Shes a mean momma. You can come to my hows and you can hab my 2nd and 3rd lebels. I'll keep the fur-st floor okay?


----------



## Imbrium

we only like the levels that is up high, so that sounds like a good plan! can we haz one of yer cheerios?


----------



## CosmosMomma

Yoo can but my momma said not too menny cuz dey mite gives us a tummy ache.


----------



## Imbrium

whee!!! our first cheerio! we's on da way soon's we lrn to make mommy's stick-shift thingy in dat ting wif da wheelz work!


----------



## CosmosMomma

I will hab da bowls ob veggies ready for yoo


----------



## Imbrium

Nala demands kale! all ofer veggies iz evils!


----------



## Deliciosa

Emily has so many names for me I can't even keep up...

Disaronno, Naanbread, Moon, Moonbear, Moonbeam, Mini, Minimoon, Mimosa, Little Brown Bunny, Stinkbomb, Meems, Dassie, Moogle... it goes on and on!


----------



## Alee C.

Honey and Hunter here, instead of taking to the time to say both our names mom just calls us Huntey some time.


----------



## kouneli

I get named Bradley Mack az my real name. But Iz also called...
Bradley butt
butthead
Bradley baby
baby boy
no-no bad bunny
and sometimes "get outta there".


----------



## littl3red

My name is Maya but I think my new mom is trying to change my name to In Trouble because she always says "Maya! You're In Trouble!" I don't like that name as much as Maya.


----------



## dungeonbunnies

Bruiser: Boozer, Buh-woozer
Nemesis: Nemi, Nemoo-moo, Nemisue, Nemikins
Caerbannog: Bannog, Banny, CB, Killer Bunny
Artemis: Arkemis, Arty, Arky
Harold: Harowd, Harry, Haruru
Niambi: Nia, Nomi, Princess, Stompypants, Punk, Princess Stompypants

Mom sayz we is all spoild! And her and Dad joke that all of the boyz are mom'z Boyfriendz because we like snuggling


----------



## Mikuru514

Um..... I have two nicknames, Bun-bun and Bunneh... Mommy thought it was cute so she caws me dat.


----------



## 1357bunnylover

Hi my name is Alice but mummy always calls me momma, ally, and thumper because I thump a lot apparently!

Hey this is Buckley here but mummy calls me lots of different names like Bucky or chubby but its usually 'hey hey, stop it!'

Bella here too, mum doesn't have many names for me but its usually belly because I used to be skinny but now I'm fat she says! But she likes to call me princess too 

Hey Casey and Bonnie here.. Mum just calls us girlies! She'll call over to us saying 'girlies!!' And she says that we are her babies  but Casey always gets told of for biting mummy's shoes!


----------



## kmaben

Franklin here. 

For some reason Frankie is out of the question. So it's Frank-a-nator, Moiseure Franklin, or puddle. 

Very undignified.


----------



## qtipthebun

Mommy has come up with some new ones for me, so I had to share. Usually it's just Tippy, Tipster, or Tippybug.

Lately, I've been getting Tippytoes, SnorgleWorgle, Fuzzface, Snoogles, Fluffystuff, and Squeezles.


----------



## holtzchick

Phoenix : Nexxus, Nixie, Pheaner Beaner, pheanie Beanie, Bunny Bunny Bunny and fattie


----------



## kmaben

Haha Q-Tip. Good to know for when you come to visit!


----------



## KittyKatMe

I gotz the nickname spazztastic cuz whenever mommy comes in ma cage, I jump around and knock over ma pellets and scatter ma hay. I can't help it. Iz just excited to see her! She also calls me scruffy, cuz when I was a baby in da petstore, dis big bunneh was humpin me and pullin of my fur. I was all oily and mommy had to give me a dry bath. I've never been picsher perfect wif ma fur.

~Carrots


----------



## MILU

hahahaha


----------



## Chrisdoc

I likes all these names, they make me laugh. My mommy calls me Houdi-dudi or Jumper, she calls my Snowy, Snooby dooby or snowy doey and she calls Bandy, Bandy dandy or bandy mcdandy but when grandma was here she was not nice and kept calling him Jumbo cos he much bigger than we are although we not scared of him cos he´s a big softy.


----------



## BinkyBunny

Charlie Bunny just gets called Charlie Bunny. I love saying it! It sounds so professional like he is a serious bunny and you must say his last name too :biggrin2: Bing gets called Bing Boing sometimes, but he is very new we will see. Bing Boing obviously comes from his abundance of baby rabbit energy :happyrabbit:


----------



## PixelGirl2dot0

My name's Beatrix... but most call me Bea. 'Cept momma. She calls me Tinky LeBon mostly. Says it's my fancy French name. But I'm English! When I'm bad she calls me HEYDINGUS! And poppa calls me Da Bunneh and Lunch hheheehee


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks

Frank- Frankfort, Frankie, Turdnugget (when im angry and wont go back to my cage at bedtime), and loverboy (recently since i now have a girlfriend to be introduced to soon.) 

Luna- Im new, but so far they have called me lunabear, looneytune, loonybin, and loon.


----------



## indianavex

I keep getting called Cassbutt and I just don't know how to make my human stop!


----------



## nurgiebun

My mommy calls me lots of names!

she calls me nurgie mostly, but sometime she calls me other names.
Diva if i'm being attitudeness
nurgie-poops if i do something cute
dumby if i did something naughty
cuddle bunny if i'm being sweet and lovey.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE

here's all our nicknames:
poopy 1 and 2
little pissers
lovey bums


----------



## KaylaBun

My mommy calls me fuzzy, or fuzzy buns a lot ^.^


----------



## Hyatt101

I call Ruby: Roo Roo
I call Cocoa: Cocoa Pop
And I don't really have a nickname for Pockets


----------



## Spikethebunny

I get called Spike, Spikers, Mr. Spikers, baby, sweetie. Baby boy, buddy. Cutie, and bunny. It gets very confusing!


----------



## MILU

Very confusing indeed, Spike. You should get back at her by calling her Mom, Mommy, Mommers, etc.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I just get called Bunny a lot. Great Idea MILU ^


----------



## Zurrz

I get called Babbit, Babs, Mr. Bun, Good Sir, and Ciddartha. I don't know know why my mother and the other humans can't just call me by my name. Perhaps it's because they're not as intelligent as I am and they have difficulty remembering. -Cid

I have many titles! Aly, Queenie, Aly Queen of Rabbits, Beauty, Beaut, Lady, Gorgeous.
Sometimes Emma calls me Beast and calls Cid Beauty, the other humans seem to find that funny. It's some joke I'm not in on.  -Alex


----------



## Azerane

My mum seems to have a lot of names for me, sometimes she greets me with "Hey ho, Bandito!" I like the way it sounds.  When she thinks I'm being sweet she calls me her baby boy, and when I run away from her when it's time to go to bed I'm her Little Rascal. Then sometimes I get called a little poop factory, which I don't get, because everyone has to poop right? I most like it though when she calls me her Little Pellet Monster, as it usually means I'm eating/or are about to get some of those delicious pellets. I only get small amounts twice a day, but boy do I love those. I'll do almost anything for a pellet!
-Bandit


----------



## agnesthelion

In the morning when mommy let's us out she says in a sweet voice.......

"good morning my little poop machines" as she's coming to get us. We get really excited when we hear poop machines because we know we are being let out for the day and we get some morning snuggles 

Otherwise its just Aggie, or my little Agnes girl.
Arch, or mr. Archie boy.


----------



## lillyen10

I haz a couple of names, Normally I'm just Poe (like Edgar Allen Poe) but sometimes I'm called Poe-Bunny or Poe-Poe and one more involving tiny poop, but only my dad says that one, and really only if hes mad :happybunny:


----------



## Tam O Ham

somedimes I tink my mama can't member my name. I's is Pebbit, Ribbit, Little Bear, Georgie Porgie, Sweet Georgia (an she SINGS dis one!), Mys Bunny Bun, Honey Bun and Brat Bunny! I likes da las one but I worry bout mama's memory. Maybe she needs ta eat more carrots.


----------



## Zaiya

My mamma just calls us both "buddy" like bunny, but like she's got her nose plugged (it's not... XD)

Moss: mamma calls me Mossy, but that's not too creative, as my name's Moss. XD
Zaeo: I don't gots a nickname, other than buddy! Just plain ol' Zaeo!


----------



## Tam O Ham

I forgot til she called me it again. Mama also calls me her bunyip. She tinks is funny but I don get it. Hoomans is weird.


----------



## Azerane

My mum called me Mr Poopy Face today  I didn't think it was very nice, I even checked and there wasn't even any poop on my face! So I don't even know where she got that from!


----------



## Jwcily

My name is Lily. Mama has a whole lotta nicknames for me. Sometimes she calls me Lyle, or Lilius, or Lylus, or Maxi, or Maximus, or crazy bun, or Lylie. Lately it's been mostly Lyle, but i'm confoosed because i thought i was a girl!


----------



## LumLumPop

I'm so confused  when they first got me my human kept calling me a girl and named me Scarlett(which I thought was girly). Then they called me Bambi and now they call me Clark. Now I don't know what I'm supposed to respond to! My silly forgetful human! When will they ever learn?


----------



## magicwhisper

i like all the nicknames your humans give you. my name is timothy, i am 11 weeks old. mummy and daddy only got me last week.

Mummy calls me timothy or timothy thumper if i be naughty but she also calls me her fur baby because i like to snuggle up to mummy even if i chew her clothes. Daddy calls me greedy guts sometimes, he says it is because if they let me i wouldn't stop eating. but he dosen't say it meanly.


----------



## Bville

My name is Fred, but my gramma calls me Fatty just because I'm bigger than my brother. I'm not really fat!!!


----------



## Bonsai

My name is Heidi but my hooman seems to have some nicknames for me... Heid (pronounced like Hide), Heidiboo, Heidibutt... Brat, too. Its not my fault I don't like my litterbox... It just looks so much better turned upside down and with the contents poured out!!

My little brother, Totoro, has a bunch of nicknames, more than me even... Today he got the nickname "Senor Poopybutt" because he's sick and had to have his butt cleaned. He also gets called Toto, Tokyo, The Toaster, Totobutt, Toto the Jerk, and a lot of others...


----------



## Pipsqueak

My name is Loki but my hooman calls me Loke,and Loco. She calls the fluffy bunny Smokester, Smoke, and fluffer. And the brown bunny has more names than both of us! The hooman calls her Livvy, Miss Olivia, O.T., Tonks, Hellion, Gollum, and lots more!


----------



## fsshaer

'My name is Clover, but momma and daddy always call me Lil' Bun or Stink Bun.'


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

I am called Sophie but will also accept my name as "Sophers" or "Soph". What gets my withers in a tithers though is when my hoomin calls me "Poo-pet" or "Pee-pot"! How rude!

She also calls me as "Pony" and refers to my feets as pony hoofs. Ridiculous!


----------



## middlemuse

I get called Aria Trouble Trouble, or Trouble Trouble Bunny. I'm not sure why, because all I do is fix things, like the carpet and the couch cushions when they're wrong. I'm so under appreciated.


----------



## RabbitGirl101

Random people come up to me and call me rabbit girl, so I guess that kind of stuck. LOL more like the crazy rabbit girl who talks about rabbits 24/7 lol


----------



## blwinteler

We don't really have individually nicknames, except Bugsy gets called Bugs sometimes. Mama calls us both honey buns, babies, and fuzzy butts. She seems to really like to call us fuzzy butts lately. Dunno why she says it so much. She also calls us little poop machines or pop monsters. We aren't monsters or machines! Sure, there is a lot of poop, but everyone poops. The boy hooman calls us honey bunches. Oh. Mama also calls us Bugsy-baby and Groucho-baby. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## coco_puffs

Miss Lorena is "Lorrie darlin"
Woodrow is "woody"
Augustus is "silly goose"
Winston is "poo bird"
Ginger is "winge" (don't ask me why)
Eddie is "skeds"
Pie is "sugar pie"
Roscoe is "ross"
Coco was "coco puffs"

We have EIGHT critters roaming free in this house.


----------



## MILU

Beautiful bunny names and nicknames!!! 

Coco_puffs, my bunny MILU was also called "Woodrow" 
Blwinteller, I also called him "my little poop machine".. it started with a Finnish friend who saw him and called him like that.. how nice of him to give that nickname to my bunny.. haha
Aria Trouble Trouble, I agree with you - you should be more appreciated for all the fixing you do. Humans don't know what they're doing, you have to fix everything all the time and they don't even notice, get their things back to the way they were before you fixed and you have to do all your work over and over again. Will they ever notice the amount of hours you put into fixing their mistakes and ever be grateful to you, letting you eat the whole box of treats or 5 bananas at once, instead of a little piece every once in a while? They're SO inconsiderate, right?


----------



## FreezeNkody

Well... My lops name is Tebow, I call him teebs.. Teebeetee.. Handsome man. Dwarf named kody and he usually gets the nick name kode-man my other dwarf is Freeze.. Nick name freezer.. Or fatty.. (She's fat) lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## rew

My name is Lokki (pronounced Loki). My daddy named me but my mummy misspelled it when she brought me to see the vet for my first check up. So now other people i make friends with call me 'Locky' or 'loks' for short because that's how it looks likes on paper. My mummy gets so tried correcting people that now she's just given up and hoping I don't get use to 'Locky' as my name. My silly mummy! 


You may train a bunny to do tricks, but a bunny teaches you patiences and the fragile beauty of silence.


----------



## Jwoolygirl

Hewo, mwy name is coopid.My momys human kid saez its cause me and my bubby were born on val in tines day...whatever dat is.But mums human kid takes me out of the cage mores, so only she gave me a nickname... she calls me cupes.sowwy abowt mwy spelling, this mwy fiwst ever tiem oozing da compooter
:happybunny::rabbithop:bunny19


----------



## Apebull

I's have lots of nicknames. The big daddy hooman calls me a bummy rabbit cauze I lay around a lot, but Iz not a bum. My mommy hooman calls me Twigster or fluffy butt or twiggy or neener gooseky I don't eben know what dat means.


----------



## PupTheRabbit

*I have a lot tooooo

my name is pup but my mom calls me puppard, booty boy, and so many more i 4get!

luna is called miss tuna, looney bird, and fruna (rhymes w luna)

my mom is so weird!!!!! just call me by pup!!!*


----------



## HoneySereanaBunny

We are called bun buns or bunnies or buns together
Honey: My nicknames are Hun Bun or Hun
Sereana: I don't have any nicknamesonder::expressionless:cry1: can you think of some for my stoopid hooman please?


----------



## wee_bunny

Mary Lyon:
Mary Quite Contrary (hehe I'm naughty)
Miss Bun
Princess Bunny
Bunnypillar
Snuggle Bunny
Prin
Miss Lyon


----------



## bunnyman666

My mummers was the one who gave me my proper name. My silly daddy called me Brutus when I first came home. I kept trying to tell my humans "I'm not a boy!!!" my lips would move and nothing would come out. My mummers would ask "are you talking to me?" and i kept trying to say yes, but mummers would repeat that silly question and my mummers and daddy would just laugh. That was a bit insulting.

Booboo was my first nick name. I would try to respond with doo doo and daddy couldn't hear. But when daddy and I play kill the doo rag, he calls me "little pooper". Yes, I have to establish to the doo rag that the hall way is MINE!!!!

And i don't know where "Baroness Von Nosewiggler" came from, but it does sound royal. I am Queen of the house, after all.

Pet humans are so freaking weird...


----------



## bunnyman666

HoneySereanaBunny said:


> We are called bun buns or bunnies or buns together
> Honey: My nicknames are Hun Bun or Hun
> Sereana: I don't have any nicknamesonder::expressionless:cry1: can you think of some for my stoopid hooman please?



Before my brother Trigger went to the rainbow bridge, mummers and daddy would call him the lump, which then became "Lumpy". Trigger would call my daddy "Dumpy" and he thought it was funny. I even call daddy "Dumpy" beside calling him Daddy Doo Doo or just plain Doo Doo. 

Yes, humans are freaking weird.


----------



## Aubrisita

When I came to live with my momma, my name was Shadow. Now that is a fine name but momma said it just wasnt me. I am all black with a thin line of brown on my nose, like a half mustache. So we agreed on Stache. But she hardly calls me that. I go by Stachy-wachy, bun bun, bunners, wonder bun, bunny boy, and lil b.


----------



## SnuggleBunnies

*Honey:* Mama calls me Honey Bun or Sweet Pea a lot especially when she gives me nanas and pets!

*Clover* She calls me Boopie Bunny and Floppy Bun a lot...i guess i do flop everywhere...

*Honey & Clover: * Papa calls us bunny beasts, little monsters, and a few others names and hes really gruffy but we love to cuddle with him anyway


----------



## maidance

My mommy calls me by my name most of the time but sometimes she calls me nani-boo or bunny-boo, and she calls me "crazy" when I take her presents from her and rip off the paper, but I know I'm going to get them anyways eventually!


----------



## Stephankne

Louie is his name but he gets called:

Booty
Booty scoot
Booty boo
My 'wil snuggles
Babies
Bubba (husband calls him this)


----------



## bunnyman666

Stephankne said:


> Louie is his name but he gets called:
> 
> Booty
> Booty scoot
> Booty boo
> My 'wil snuggles
> Babies
> Bubba (husband calls him this)
> View attachment 6656



He looks like a "Bubba"!!! He reminds me of a very babified version of my dearly departed Trigger. What a cute little bunny!!!!


----------



## MILU

Maidance and Nani-boo, who can understand people?? They leave presents (yeah, like paper, right?) for bunnies to chew and then act all strange as if they didn't want the bunnies to enjoy the gift. Seriously, what's wrong with people nowadays??? 
They don't even appreciate when bunnies kill those evil snakes that attack computers, tvs, telephones...!


----------



## miyumiyu

Hi, I'm Jinglebell. My mommy sometimes calls me Jingle though or Booboo. 
I don't know why. Humans are weird.










I'm Jolie and my mommy calls me Jojo or Jo.
I don't really care what she calls me, 
as long as she keeps bringing me dandelions to munch on.


----------



## BlazeBunnies

Ours are 
-storm- fatty (I'm fat :/) 
-Baliey-babe 
-mocha- baby girl
-cadbury- cads 
-ebony rose- Rosie 
-willow- will
-bolt- bo bo 
-Oreo-Ozzie
-skittles- skits 
-Scarlett- scar
-poppy- pops
-bambi- bambalamb
-marble- marbie
-Leo- lee
-thumper-thumps 
-meeka- meeks

And the guineas pigs are 
-rusty- rust
-snowy- snow
-hazel- haz
-patches- patch 

Love us


----------



## fluffybuns

I'm Melvin!
My hoomins mostly cal me names like: Poopy Head, Turd Bucket, Sir. Bunnelsworth, NO! Boo-Boo-Bun-Bun, Fluffybutt, Cootums, Mel-Mel, and HEY CUT IT OUT!


----------



## Brooklyn_bunny

My name is Brooklyn but I'm called many names my favorite is bunnylicious.:bambiandthumper


----------



## Morning_Snow

Hi I'm Chestnut and momma likes to call me "NO!", "DON'T EAT THAT", and "Chessie". When she calls me "NO!" she is cheering me on so I keep doing my proud handy-work to her Carpets! 
- xoxoxo Chestnut :bunnydance:


----------



## Bolt

My full name is Juliet Geraldine, though that is only used when my owner is mad at me.  Everyone normally calls me J, J-J, J-Jubee, Miss J, or Juju. Yes, all 'J'. Everyone seems to love the 'J' and I can't get rid of it (not that I'd really want to.)


----------



## pani

Sometimes mama calls me Clemen Meringue Pie. I don't understand.

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666

Trix here-

Dumpy is so, so weerd. With the nickname thing, he's so weerd he has a beard.

I have been called boo boo, little pooper, doo rag killer, furry goofball and little buddy. Good thing I'm smart and can keep track of all this. Otherwise, I think he's calling imaginary bunnies. I love the silly old man anyway.

Humans *sigh*

Love,

Trix


----------

